# Guide for making roms



## bhast2 (Aug 2, 2012)

I am looking at making a ROM for my phone galaxy nexus. Is there a guide out there for taking Google source and adding my own stuff

Examples::::
My own settings menus
My own apps so they will compile with source. 
My own tweaks and what have u not.

I have searched high and low looking for something to teach me how to add things to the source

Thanks for the help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

bhast2 said:


> I am looking at making a ROM for my phone galaxy nexus.	Is there a guide out there for taking Google source and adding my own stuff
> 
> Examples::::
> My own settings menus
> ...


Research, research and more research... oh, and a lot of time also..


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Lots of info in rootzwiki under development/development programs section


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

start with something like this maybe.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1817109

theres also swordunes kitchen for mac/pc you need 64bit though

or if you have ubuntu you could use the cm compiler

just stuff to get you started. i personally never used those things because i don't have the hardware but they seem pretty easy


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Learn how to use git, it'll make your life a lot easier.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There isn't any sort of real guide because it would take hours and hours to make it noob friendly (including lots of visuals and clear, but detailed explanations) and then those that would read it would still have a billion questions that few would most likely answer. Besides it needing to be constantly updated as things change.

It mostly comes down to having the will, patience (because for many, it won't be something you can do quickly), some prior experience using related tools (though not required).

As imnuts mentioned, learning to use git properly is an important one. Not just how to pull sources, but how to make commits, revert them, merge them, etc.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Learn java, write a couple apps. Learning the app life cycle, threading policy and general Android specific quirks is crucial. Learning to develop on a system level first is not really the best idea.

The jump from thinking like a user to understanding the underlying processes and why they have the effect they do is a big jump, best to take it in steps. Google doesn't always use the simplest code so a basic understanding of java will save you hours on Google.

Not to mention no matter how good you are with git you will eventually have a problem that will need to be fixed and without some java skills your going to be lost.


----------

